# Cabo Fishing Mid-Nov.



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Any one with experience with Lands End Charters?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

If you are doing the offshore thing, I Fished with renegade Mike and Pisces this past August. Would do both again. Mike is a true fisherman and does it because he enjoys it. If fishing isn't great he will keep you out longer. Pisces was definitely all about the bottom line run like a business. Boat was in a little better condition. Mike uses a harness which does add to the difficulty until you get used to it. I would probably go Mike again first. Good luck have a blast. November should be a great time off shore


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I second Renegade Mike. He has a FB page you can look up and see what he's been catching. I must have taken SWMBruiser's advice when I went earlier this year in March and don't regret it. We landed a nice Marlin and (3) huge dorado when we went. Looks like hes into HUGE tuna and Marlin right now along with a few Wahoo mixed in there. Stand up gear is a challenge! Do a search on Cabo fishing in this forum and I posted a report with Pics.....


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I got the tuna on a kite with Mike. Kite fishing was awesome. My understanding was a lot of the bigger fleets don't so the kite because it is a lot of work. The second is a sail I got with Pisces. Fishing was real slow in August. El nino had really thrown things off. But check out mikes Facebook for sure that 300lb tuna is something else.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Mike is booked solid. Next?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Try Pisces or redrum fleets


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Dreamweaver has a top notch reputation.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Do a search for Cabo on the forums.

Really, a fairer set of questions would be what kind of fish you'd prefer to target, how many and what people (wives/kids, all hardcore fishing guys, etc) will be fishing with you, how many days would you want to be on the water and what you want to budget for doing fishing outings. As you probably saw already, there's all sorts of boats from 60+ footers to pangas, and each class of boats has operators with a lot of happy clients and some with not so good reps.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

REG said:


> Do a search for Cabo on the forums.
> 
> Really, a fairer set of questions would be what kind of fish you'd prefer to target, how many and what people (wives/kids, all hardcore fishing guys, etc) will be fishing with you, how many days would you want to be on the water and what you want to budget for doing fishing outings. As you probably saw already, there's all sorts of boats from 60+ footers to pangas, and each class of boats has operators with a lot of happy clients and some with not so good reps.


Done the search. Some are a bit dated. More recent trips might be of more help. This is a wedding gift for the newlyweds. They are looking for a full day of Billfishing. Many boats do not seem to list insurance as a benefit. Some state fully insured all taxes included in price. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

RedRum, TantRum has been booked! Thanks for the input.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

My research was done by looking up bloody decks forum and then going through the posts on cabo till I found one I felt good about ( dream weaver ) nothing but great things to say about our trip want 2 marlin one for each youth to catch ended up with 8


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Big Frank 25 said:


> RedRum, TantRum has been booked! Thanks for the input.


So, how was the fishing?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> So, how was the fishing?


Fishing was great! Catching was another thing. 22mph winds. Seas were a bit rough. One seasick bride for most the day.  Gill netters came in the week prior and took out large tuna. Had one short Marlin strike bit the bait in two. Seven small tuna for the day.

Other boats had Marlin flags flying. So there was some action on the bill fish.


----------

